# does anyone know about fuel pumps for a b12????



## b12freak (Sep 15, 2004)

i have a 1987 sentra it was made in 1986 it is carb and i have a 1989 sentra it is a 12valve throttle body?? im guessing by the looks !! does the carb engine have a in tank fuel pump like the 1989?? because im told that the 87 has a mechanical fuel pump and the 89 is a in tank fuel pump!! do i have to swap out tanks ?? or are the tanks the same o yah i am swappin the 12 valve into my 87 my 87 will only start when pulled by a truck and pop started at about 35mph or soo but does anyone know what it takes to swp out the fuel pump.... or the wiring thanks,joe


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't know about the 87, but the 89 pump is buried in the tank and I am guessing you will need the tank too. I am think that you might have to switch the ECU and all of the wiring from the 89 to the 87 to make it run. I believe that the engine wiring is integrated with the chassis wiring on the 89. For all the work, it would almost be easier to unload the 89 and just find yourself another motor for the 87.....IMO.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

The 1987 has a mechanical fuel pump on the engine block. Are you sure its you're pump thats bad? Your car probably would not run at all, pop-start or not, if the pump was bad. I would look at some other things, so many things could cause the problem you describe. These cars are fun and cheap to fix for the most part.

If you are really sure you want to change your fuel pump, I would remove the mech fuel pump, get a block plate that covers where the pump goes (all E-Series blocks that have electric pumps have this) and swap out the pump with an aftermarket inline pump. Fairly easy swap, you don't have to convert to TBI, just make sure to use a different fuel filter, and maybe get a regulator, but the regulator *should* be optional. Oh and you don't have to get in-tank one, you can leave in the engine bay.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

From what I gathered from his intial post, he is looking into swapping the whole motor out ? changing from the E series to the GA seems like a lot of work to me. As bII stated, I am curious what the problem actually is on the current motor that you are decided to swap ?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Yeah, it doesn't sound like the motor is dead. I wouldn't start looking at motor swaps unless you have some sort of major engine failure, vis-a-vis blown head, bad rings, siezed motor. From whats given, I don't know that engine failure is the case. Could be anything from a broken clutch pedal sensor to the starter stuck, b12freak, you need to really diagnose it or take it to an auto technician that can.


----------



## b12freak (Sep 15, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> I don't know about the 87, but the 89 pump is buried in the tank and I am guessing you will need the tank too. I am think that you might have to switch the ECU and all of the wiring from the 89 to the 87 to make it run. I believe that the engine wiring is integrated with the chassis wiring on the 89. For all the work, it would almost be easier to unload the 89 and just find yourself another motor for the 87.....IMO.


well look here i have a 1987 2dr sentra with the 8 valve carb and a 1989 with the 12 valve the 89 has a good strong running engine new clutch new water pump and other stuff my 87 motor if i was to even get it started again it has ove 200,000 mi on it it burns oil so i really have no other choice really because i dont have much money rite now because the nissin is down and i need the car runnin but were is the computer at anyway?? and why is the wiring such a big deal to change?? i mean it cant be that bad its the same chassis besides for the 89 is a 4 dr


----------



## b12freak (Sep 15, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> From what I gathered from his intial post, he is looking into swapping the whole motor out ? changing from the E series to the GA seems like a lot of work to me. As bII stated, I am curious what the problem actually is on the current motor that you are decided to swap ?


well its just that it has some miles on it and it smokes burning oil theres quite a bit of valve noise i adjusted the rocker arms quited it up a lil bit but not much i just dont see whats so hard about swapping the motors out its the same body style is the 89 12 valve the ga16?? and what else about the swap would be so hard i mean i have a complete donor car that has the roof chopped off and has a good drivetrain and all the parts that i believe i need and were is the computer at???


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Your computer on the 89 is under the front passenger seat. Yes the chassis is pretty much the same between the 2 cars, the motor will go from one car to the other, I am not 100%sure about the tranny as I have only had an 89 and a 90. From what I understand, the B12 wiring harness for the engine and the chassis are kinda connected and I would think you are going to have a lot of rewiring to do changing from the carb to the TBI. obviously you have all the parts, it just seems like it will be a good bit of work. I am not sure about the dash/instrument wiring either and how much that will affect everything ?

you might end up having to transplant most of the wiring from the 89 into the 87. I am sure someone else on here could enlighten you better on the 87 vs 89 differences. I am not trying to discourage you in any way. If you've got the time and the ability, what's the worst that could happen, you'd have to move all of the wiring over ? 

Edit: Yes, the Ga16i is the 12 valve motor in the 89.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

The fact that you have a donor car that is the same body style does not make a swap easier. 1987 and 1989 had very different fuel management/emissions/ignition/electronic/electrical systems, this is going to make the amount of effort and expense in doing this swap not worth the effort when a good used motor that fits your 1987 is not expensive. If your set on transplanting a motor, I would do that, or sell it and get a 1989 in bad mechanical shape and put your motor in that.

If a higher level of performance over stock is desired, look into swapping in a motor that has aftermarket support, a lot has been disscussed in these forums and your answer can be found here 

I also suggest getting your hands on a service manual of some sort, be it a factory/Haynes/Chiltons.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey Freak, I feel your pain. You got a 100 dollar motor and you need a car to run. The fact that you have a complete donor car sitting there will make things a lot easier. First, strip the wire harnesses out and swap the GA into the the 87. The 87 doesnt have as many indicator lamps on the dash and I dunno if the ecu needs them. Keep tabs on this post and find out about the motor/tranny mounts and ask if the axles are interchangeable - well I guess I just did. You can probly do a search and find some old posts on the subject. Gut the donor and dont let that ecu get wet. It'll be good practice. With a helper, you could do this in under 20 hrs with intermediate skills and quality tools. You're gonna need a cherry picker, 32mm socket, 17mm, 14,12,10 and thick skinned knuckles. Good luck.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

> thick skinned knuckles


well this is true. Plus jack stands for the" I can't get that ,and the car is too low bit".


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

That's what makes this hard, the fact that the harness for the 87 is entirely connected. That's why I suggested diagnosing the problem first, sounds servicable and less time consuming.

I don't want to sound like an a-hole, but the fact you didn't know where the ECU was says you are far fom being ready to start this project. Get service manuals for both, sit down look at the differences, then plan it out.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

b12freak said:


> well its just that it has some miles on it and it smokes burning oil theres quite a bit of valve noise i adjusted the rocker arms quited it up a lil bit but not much i just dont see whats so hard about swapping the motors out its the same body style is the 89 12 valve the ga16?? and what else about the swap would be so hard i mean i have a complete donor car that has the roof chopped off and has a good drivetrain and all the parts that i believe i need and were is the computer at???


Another thought just occured to me, you said the roof on the 89 is chopped off, better find , and remove that ECU if you haven't already done so already and keep it somehwere safe. Being under the seat and on the floor pan, it is going to be at risk from water puddling under there. I have seen many cars in the boneyard that have been sitting and the floor pans are filled with water. Working on a budget, I hate to see you have to dump more cash on another ECU.... :thumbup:


----------



## b12freak (Sep 15, 2004)

i really appreciate u not being a dick head and just telling me theres gonna be some work ahead of me thanx for helping out i have all the tools, and manual, cherry picker i have my car on jack stands rite now with both cv axles undone and the motor completely undone with 1 bottom bolt holding the motor in and do u know if the fuel lines for the 4 dr are the same lenght as the 2 dr and thanx alot by not discouuragaing me by saying its way to much work for what its worth . it is worth alot to me then other guys cause my parents wont buy me a new car ..... or anything like that and im learning alot about cars that i didnt know before i started tearin it apart i will begin taking out the wire harness on my 89 1st to compare them with each other then change what needs to be done on it the car means alot to me i need a car so i can get a job and buy a real good engine like a sr20 or something


----------



## b12freak (Sep 15, 2004)

*i do have a manual*



bII said:


> That's what makes this hard, the fact that the harness for the 87 is entirely connected. That's why I suggested diagnosing the problem first, sounds servicable and less time consuming.
> 
> 
> but i hate reading them ......just joking thats how i found out about the fuel pumps being different and what do u mean about the wire harness being connected i have everything unplugged pretty much besides the ecu and the wires from the engine bay into the car and the motor is about out


----------



## b12freak (Sep 15, 2004)

*thanx*

thanks i appreciate it i have the "chop top" a barn at my neighbors but i will have it in the open soon and will take the ecu out and if u know anybody who needs parts for a 89 4dr i will get ride of them for cheap if not free im taking the front clip for my car but will have my 87 frnt clip left i live in missouri and will get rid of mostly all parts for free or cheap the back doors are shot all the door glass is there the windshield is cracked but interior parts whatever besides stuff im using is good to go no tail lights i put them in the 87 the 87's were both cracked i may just haul the car off if nobody wants it i will take alot of spare parts for mine so i dont have to pay junkyard prices it just seems like the rite thing to do


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I think what he meant was that the harness for the motor and the chassis are one, so to change from the 87 to the 89 setup, you'll need the whole harness for under the hood. It was my understanding that it meant the lighting and all was tied to the same harness. your more or less looking at removing one harness from the car and replacing it with the other. a lot of work, but definately easier than trying to splice 2 completely different harnesses together. Save that headache for when you have the money and are swapping out the 12 valve for something with more power !!!...... :cheers:


----------



## b12freak (Sep 15, 2004)

*nice claen sentra*

i like yur ride man it looks good what wheels are those supposed to fit on or i mean what wheels from other cars will fit and were did u get the short shift kit?? and i understand about the wiring know like every single wire under the hood has to come out and be replaced if it ties into the main harness but i still think that the swap is definitley worth the time and effort everybody who reads my post think im going for a hot rod buttt im not i just want to get it back on the road so i can eventually get a bigger better more powerful engine and how hard was that brake swap out?? or did everthing line rite up?? were is the best place to find aftermarket parts for this car??


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

What everyone is trying to tell you is that the effort to put that so-so motor into your car is about the same amount of effort as putting a powerful motor in, so the best way to go is to put in an engine that is more worthy of the effort. Save some coin and get a CA, or get another e-series to get it running. That'll cost a few hundred to get a decent used e16.


----------



## b12freak (Sep 15, 2004)

*thanx man*

thanx man but i still think im gonna go ahead and put the ga16i in b cauz i have no other car rite now i relize ts alot of work but i kinda enjoy working on cars even though i could save and put all that effort for a screamer which i will prolly end up putting in after i save up.unless i can find another e16 for cheap or somebody that needs a 1989 chop top for trade for a wrecked e16 or just a motor i would give them the whole car for just a engine and tranny to just get the car back on the road or i will look for a 88 -90 so i can put that ga16i into i have spotted a 2dr tan colored one doesnt look good but hopefully it has the ga16i and its shot and needs a motor and tranny!!! 

thanks,joey


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I agree with Astreamk1 and bII for the work of swaping the motor, harness and other stuff that is required. But you mentioned that you like working with cars and this job will be a great start to learn a lot on swaping motors. Have fun doing it.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

E16 motors ARE cheap


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Jeez, would you guys take the hint and respect this guys intensions? He needs a running car and has the time and resources to do the swap. But not a lot of cash. Hard to make money when your car don't run. 
Having siad that, what kind of pertinent info can we give him other than "you got your hands full, It'll be a lot of work, not worth the effort" Joey, I'd do it just to spite them. These cars are incredibly simple. 
The AD18 brake swap consists of 2 bolts on each caliper. That's it. You need 14"+ rims though. Read the sticky. Aftermarket parts pretty much dont exist. A lot of guys have done some pretty wild mods useing parts from other models. Hope this helps.


----------



## b12freak (Sep 15, 2004)

*thanx man*



Popkorn said:


> Jeez, would you guys take the hint and respect this guys intensions? He needs a running car and has the time and resources to do the swap. But not a lot of cash. Hard to make money when your car don't run.
> Having siad that, what kind of pertinent info can we give him other than "you got your hands full, It'll be a lot of work, not worth the effort" Joey, I'd do it just to spite them. These cars are incredibly simple.
> The AD18 brake swap consists of 2 bolts on each caliper. That's it. You need 14"+ rims though. Read the sticky. Aftermarket parts pretty much dont exist. A lot of guys have done some pretty wild mods useing parts from other models. Hope this helps.


thanx man i will begin getting my engine all un bolted as soon as possible but im still gonna go and take a look at that other tan sentra close to my house i have an older motorcycle im thinking about trading off. if the sentra has potential to do stuff to! because my inside of my strut towers are rusting threw but i will knock out all the rust possible and bolt a couple of pieces of metal plates together to reinforce it so it dont tweak when hitting them 200 mph corners. no just kidding but theres a pretty big gap and looks as if it may cause problems down the road. and my rocker panels are ructing pretty good like and my trunk is rusting a lil bit too. but thanks for not telling me its not worth my time and shit like that. because my time isnt worth much for anything else besides getting my tools and my hands dirty and learning about the ole nismo or whatever. but i want to become a auto tecnician at bmw bavarian motor werkes and work on some german cars. cars run in my blood my dad use to own a transmission shop and like 4 car lots both of my brothers have taught me alot .. and remember im only 16 i know more about cars then most 16 year olds learning about cars but im not good at writing letters though

but hey thanks man ,joey


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Hey I can appriciate not having cash and being 16, but that's why I'm what I'm saying. If you the stomach to transplant the entire harness of one vehicle to another, hey you have greater patience than most. When I was 16 I didn't even anything to start with, so I played around with a Honda scooter. That lead to a Vespa, eventually a VW Fox. It took forever to fix up that VW, seeing as though a was going to college and working part-time. 

If you can find another car that needs a motor, or another motor for your car, that would be the best. Otherwise, study the manuals and be Zen


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

b12freak said:


> im still gonna go and take a look at that other tan sentra close to my house i have an older motorcycle im thinking about trading off.


That might not be a bad idea either. Then you would have plenty of spare parts. Make sure it has a ga and a stick.


----------



## b12freak (Sep 15, 2004)

*vw huh*



bII said:


> Hey I can appriciate not having cash and being 16, but that's why I'm what I'm saying. If you the stomach to transplant the entire harness of one vehicle to another, hey you have greater patience than most. When I was 16 I didn't even anything to start with, so I played around with a Honda scooter. That lead to a Vespa, eventually a VW Fox. It took forever to fix up that VW, seeing as though a was going to college and working part-time.
> 
> If you can find another car that needs a motor, or another motor for your car, that would be the best. Otherwise, study the manuals and be Zen


thats what i want to eventually get but if i had repalce a part on it now i would be screwed i can barely afford my nismo and thats cheap vw motor mounts are expensive like $300 new and that aint a joke. but do u know what all wires tie into that main wire harness?? like i know all of my front lights my winshield wipers everthing for the engine will i have to take the dash off??


----------



## b12freak (Sep 15, 2004)

*this ga swap is making me a lil nervous*



Popkorn said:


> That might not be a bad idea either. Then you would have plenty of spare parts. Make sure it has a ga and a stick.


but i think i can do it it would be cool when i get it finished but i cant start on it untill i get off of house arrest but that gives me some time to read up on my manual


----------

